# S2000 vs 535d DMS



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Never posted one of these before, so forgive my childish smirk 

Coming off a large (dual carriageway) roundabout today, lights on roundabout turned green as both S2000 and I were abour 10 yards away, no queue in front of us, him in the right hand lane, me on the left. As lights go green, he floors it, I think, ok, this could be interesting, so do the same. Sail past him within about 250 yards - at which point he very graiciously lifts off the power and indicates with his hand that he is letting me out into the overtaking lane, so no fair play and all that. I was surprised however at how easy it was to pull that sort of lead on him...


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

Child :lol: :wink:

You're meant to be setting an example, Mr Vice Chairman :wink: :-*


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> Never posted one of these before, so forgive my childish smirk
> 
> Coming off a large (dual carriageway) roundabout today, lights on roundabout turned green as both S2000 and I were abour 10 yards away, no queue in front of us, him in the right hand lane, me on the left. As lights go green, he floors it, I think, ok, this could be interesting, so do the same. Sail past him within about 250 yards - at which point he very graiciously lifts off the power and indicates with his hand that he is letting me out into the overtaking lane, so no fair play and all that. I was surprised however at how easy it was to pull that sort of lead on him...


S2000's have bugger all torque low end, but if it had been dry wisties, he would have had you.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> Never posted one of these before, so forgive my childish smirk
> 
> Coming off a large (dual carriageway) roundabout today, lights on roundabout turned green as both S2000 and I were abour 10 yards away, no queue in front of us, him in the right hand lane, me on the left. As lights go green, he floors it, I think, ok, this could be interesting, so do the same. Sail past him within about 250 yards - at which point he very graiciously lifts off the power and indicates with his hand that he is letting me out into the overtaking lane, so no fair play and all that. I was surprised however at how easy it was to pull that sort of lead on him...


As with the Toyota engine in my Exige, he could have just been caught off-cam. A bit like flooring it in your TT from 2000 rpm and having to wait until 3000 before it starts puffing, albeit 4000rpm higher up the rev range


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Spoilsports the two of you ;-)

Just looked up the specs - I suspect actually he was just out-gunned - 1/4 mile times in the 14s look typical and 0-60 in 6.2 are both off the BM's pace, so maybe I just wasn't playing fair


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> Spoilsports the two of you ;-)
> 
> Just looked up the specs - I suspect actually he was just out-gunned - 1/4 mile times in the 14s look typical and 0-60 in 6.2 are both off the BM's pace, so maybe I just wasn't playing fair


Agreed :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Good man


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

clived said:


> Never posted one of these before, so forgive my childish smirk
> 
> Coming off a large (dual carriageway) roundabout today, lights on roundabout turned green as both S2000 and I were abour 10 yards away, no queue in front of us, him in the right hand lane, me on the left. As lights go green, he floors it, I think, ok, this could be interesting, so do the same. Sail past him within about 250 yards - at which point he very graiciously lifts off the power and indicates with his hand that he is letting me out into the overtaking lane, so no fair play and all that. I was surprised however at how easy it was to pull that sort of lead on him...


Deja vu?

This reminded me of Clive's first performance diesel encounter a couple of years ago, when he was in his MTM TTR and the boot was firmly on the other foot: :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=4505&highlight=330d+ttr+mtm

There was a rematch:

[url=http://www.********.co.uk/ttf...w.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 0d+ttr+mtm



My car had only 5K miles up when we did this and was untuned. With the TB, and once the necessary 20K+ miles have loosened the engine, it would have been closer still.

All good fun. Real road conditions illustrate how much closer cars can be in perfomence than their power and accelertion figures differences may suggest.

I have enjoyed running the tuned 330d so much that I am just trying to order another new shape e91 one with 230hp rather than 204hp stock. And I shall be visiting DMS for a remap - 280hp sounds achievable.

http://bimmer.roadfly.com/bmw/forums/e90/6815105-1.html

After 75K hard and reliable miles (with the exception of the blown engine  ) the car still feels as good as new and goes better than ever, much to the chagrin of TT drivers and the like. 

Clive, it will be interesting to run that against the DMS535d. I wonder what the on road difference will be? Not that much I think - giving away prob 50hp (280hp to 330hp) but also lighter by 200kg and with 'benefit' of a manual box over the 535d's auto. But of course minus the second blower.

How many miles have you done in the 535d now?

ps my mate recently got a 535d touring which, although new and tight, holds station with the TB'd 330D pretty much neck and neck, althought the better breathing of the twin turbo and the kick down, allows it to ease out above 100mph (allegedly) - but not by very much. 8)


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

garyc said:


> After 75K hard and reliable miles (with the exception of the blown engine  ) ........


I wonder what _you_ would describe as 'unreliable' then, Gary? :wink: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > After 75K hard and reliable miles (with the exception of the blown engine  ) ........
> ...


Well...a constant stream of niggles requiring numerous inconvenient trips to dealer. Like dropping windows, failed coil packs, DV valves, gearbox software, instrument pods, safety recalls for silly spoilers, retro ESP fits, and suspension mods, falied heated seat switches - that sort of stuff.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

To change the conversation slightly has anyone seen this week's Autocar (esp Clived) Alpina B10 V8 vs BMW M5 vs BMW 535d (standard) they rate the M5 as the best, but to get away from the 535D they had to hammer the M5 to over 6k rpm


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

I used to run a 330d touring a couple of years ago which was breathed upon by DMS ... it really was very impessive.

Are BMW intending to sell a 335d ??


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

TJS said:


> Are BMW intending to sell a 335d ??


yes, it was announced last month.

can't wait.....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> To change the conversation slightly has anyone seen this week's Autocar (esp Clived) Alpina B10 V8 vs BMW M5 vs BMW 535d (standard) they rate the M5 as the best, but to get away from the 535D they had to hammer the M5 to over 6k rpm


I just read it - regardless of result what a poor article. An oportunity wasted. :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Agreed - v. poorly executed.


----------

